# Fsn!



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I watched fsn on tv today. They had some real nice tips on the fall run from the lakes. Every fish they caught was in the 8-10 lb range!  
They showed a nice way to short hook bait! anyone else watch it?


----------

